# lutz jumbo table saw



## k99mn (20 Nov 2010)

has anyone out there got a lutz jumbo table saw? i have just bought such a beast but the rise and fall mechanism has been tampered with and no longer works properly, have spoken to lutz who mailed me supposed parts required but these are wrong and record power can't help.any ideas ? if anyone has one of these is it possible to photograph the rise and fall mechanisim from underneath so as i may be able to repair mine.


----------



## kiwi1 (1 Mar 2011)

Hi Re. the LUTZ table saw.

Have you resolved the problem yet ? 
I have one of these machines branded as Record Power RSTS12. Neither Lutz or Record want to know about them. I have not been able to find a manual for it but have had it stripped down completely. It seems to suffer from some serious design faults, which I have modified some of them and it is working fine at the moment. Unfortunately, I did not photograph any of the mechanism before I stripped it. I will detail the problems, then my modifications for it. 1/. The rise and fall mechanism was bent as follows:
2/. The winding handle worn on the inner surface of the handle
3/. The handle inner surface wears the front surface of the tilt panel
4/. The 10mm threaded rod that fits into the handle was bent 
5/. A 2.5mm thickness boomerang shaped piece of panel steel raises the motor mounting also bent.
6/. Motor Mount panel bent/distorted. 

If you still require the info I can detail the repairs and mods. 

cheers


----------



## doorframe (1 Mar 2011)

Lutz Jumbo owner here. What a piece of junk. I wouldn't pay more than £1.60 for it. Hang on...I DID pay £1.60 for it!!

The rise and fall was a complete mess. The handle/shaft/bush/mechanism in general were all mangled beyond repair. In fact they were all previous repairs that had subsequently failed. I had no luck with spares so made my own. What I have now is adequate... but only just. Fully lowered, the blade was still approx 15mm above the table, which was no use to me as I wanted it integrated into my workbench. A bit of filing had that sorted. The 350mm blade allows 100mm+ height of cut... yeah right!! The motor overheats and cut's out the NVR switch after less than 3mins of ripping with a 28 tooth Freud Pro at 75mm. There is no mitre slot as it's a contractors saw with a 16 guage table. I now have a false plywood table with a routed mitre slot and only use it for up to 50mm. Combined with a sled and a sharp blade it does now give a very clean and accurate cut and serves me very well, BUT, in it's original form..... a piece of junk.

I do all my ripping (up to 80mm) on a modified old Clark 250mm table saw powered by an old 2000W angle grinder. It really is a ferocious beast and cost me nothing to make. Obviously neither of my saws compare with quality gear but will have to do for me.

Roy


----------



## k99mn (2 Mar 2011)

kiwi1":1e1p9cae said:


> Hi Re. the LUTZ table saw.
> 
> Have you resolved the problem yet ?
> I have one of these machines branded as Record Power RSTS12. Neither Lutz or Record want to know about them. I have not been able to find a manual for it but have had it stripped down completely. It seems to suffer from some serious design faults, which I have modified some of them and it is working fine at the moment. Unfortunately, I did not photograph any of the mechanism before I stripped it. I will detail the problems, then my modifications for it. 1/. The rise and fall mechanism was bent as follows:
> ...


Hi many thanks for your reply your problems were exactly the same as mine as the second response claimed not really fit for purpose!!! anyway i haven't sorted mine out yet but thanks to your response i think i probably can now, cheers for now


----------



## k99mn (2 Mar 2011)

doorframe":ny8ysmbw said:


> Lutz Jumbo owner here. What a piece of junk. I wouldn't pay more than £1.60 for it. Hang on...I DID pay £1.60 for it!!
> 
> The rise and fall was a complete mess. The handle/shaft/bush/mechanism in general were all mangled beyond repair. In fact they were all previous repairs that had subsequently failed. I had no luck with spares so made my own. What I have now is adequate... but only just. Fully lowered, the blade was still approx 15mm above the table, which was no use to me as I wanted it integrated into my workbench. A bit of filing had that sorted. The 350mm blade allows 100mm+ height of cut... yeah right!! The motor overheats and cut's out the NVR switch after less than 3mins of ripping with a 28 tooth Freud Pro at 75mm. There is no mitre slot as it's a contractors saw with a 16 guage table. I now have a false plywood table with a routed mitre slot and only use it for up to 50mm. Combined with a sled and a sharp blade it does now give a very clean and accurate cut and serves me very well, BUT, in it's original form..... a piece of junk.
> 
> ...


i have to agree although i bought mine from a builder/ carpenter who had been using it on the whole i also have an older schneider table saw which is far sprerior and cost a third of the price new!!!!


----------

